

Ask HN: What is the biggest problem with my landing page? - fezzl

We do run A/B tests from time to time, so I wouldn't say that it's an "A/B-tested to death" page, but I'm sure that we are missing some things that you guys might be able to point out.<p>All feedback are welcome. Thanks very much in advance.<p>Website: http://www.zuupy.com
======
LarryMade
I'm just going from my initial reactions and thoughts, might be a tad
disjointed...

My first reaction was "oh God", it looks desperate.

You are name dropping right off the bat, which makes me wonder if your product
really is any good on it's own merit.

Having the pricing right there also is sending signals... In relation here is
a site that is repackaging Blender in order to make a sale of a a GPL
product... <http://www.illusionmage.com/> Look similar?

Tone it down, make "the button" smaller, make the "see an example site" bigger
(We all like to look at screen shots and examples), put the name dropping on
the bottom or a separate page if at all, if you example is kick butt and you
have all that press already, maybe you don't really need it... except in your
news blog (we were reviewed in xxxx... we have a review in yyy, etc.), as well
as tone down the plans.

After watching the video to figure out what it is about... I got an idea.
Illustrate the concept: how about a graphic of some poor slob holding some
widget with a big pile of them behind him with a quote "I only needed one..."
next panle or frame bunch of folks holding said widgets "...and together we
got just what we needed at a great price".

"need something that you can only get in bulk? join forces with your on-line
friends to 'group buy' the stuff you need, or go on a trip, or have a
party...." (I know in the DIY community this can be a good thing, where group
individuals need some bulk equipment or material)

Something like that would get the soccer moms and joe sixpacks more inclined
to check it out.

------
systemtrigger
In my opinion the site looks thrown together and incongruent.

The groupon starburst is trite (as are groupon clones but that is another
matter). You obviously stole this artwork which strikes me as sleazy. That
said, you are selling knockoffs so maybe it helps you.

I would kill the fixed green div in the corner. It distracts from your main
content and it is redundant.

The shift from starburst background to #fff is a visual shock. I would soften
the light bulb and add some borders.

When I opened the site in Firefox I got prompted to install missing plugins.
Drop whatever is causing that. And whatever c.mouseflow.com is it's killing
your load time.

The headline is worded well but the big serif font on that stark background is
a bit painful. Go smaller and softer if you can.

Try moving the video player and the text around until you can fit everything
into the center space. Right now the player is shifted off that canvas and
that looks weird.

I would showcase the example website. Right now it's in an iframe, and the
resultant UX is confusing.

~~~
bmelton
For what it's worth, it is a similar, but not the SAME starburst.

As far as that goes, it's a somewhat overdone design pattern anyway, so you
couldn't say if they stole the idea for it from Groupon or any of the million
other sites using it.

Aside from that, agreed on pretty much all points.

------
md1515
Few comments for you and I'll try not to be harsh (because it isn't all that
bad)

First, cut off the "As seen on..." bit. To be honest, that doesn't matter
unless it is like TechCrunch or something - and even then it isn't a big deal.
Press is useful to get customers to your site. If they're on your site, the
job is done. Don't send them elsewhere to read about what your site does...

Second, you don't need the pricing and product tour on the homepage. You have
tabs for them. I wouldn't have anything on the landing page besides the very
first thing you see without scrolling. Explanation, video, done. That's it -
nothing else is needed.

good luck

------
gallerytungsten
1\. The pitch. "Get your own Groupon in 30 minutes" (paraphrase) doesn't
inspire confidence.

2\. The name. Zuppy? Zoopy? Not sure how to pronounce it or what it is. The
name is confusing at best.

3\. Overall organization from an advertising perspective: pitch (stimulus) at
the top, cost (response) at the bottom. It's too long and perhaps the wrong
message.

4\. Maybe start with the example site, along with a clear pitch like "Our
customer sold 10 zillion Zuppys worth Billions of the Kuala Lumpur tour." (All
numbers fictitious.)

5\. Then lead right to the pricing section as page 2; and put "as seen" and
the tour after that on some other page.

Establish value first, then tell me how much it costs, then back it up with
credibility.

The page problems, though, are kind of trivial compared to the overall
business problem.

------
TuaAmin13
Black text on white background strikes me as a bit odd. It's in stark contrast
to the starburst in the background.

300+ customers but you show me the same static set of images every time. I
think it'd be cool if it was random every time I loaded the page.

Your javascript scroll thing isn't smooth on my browser (Chrome fwiw). Also,
you're inconsistent with your text branding across login, signup, plans, and
product tour.

The month abbreviation is strange. Isn't it just "$XX/mo"?

------
teyc
The video should talk about the results rather than the process. Imagine if I
wanted to set up a deal site, would you tell me how to set it up as an
introductory video, or do the feature tour?

For example, you have a tab where people can customize their colors. Tell
them. Go through each of the main features, and explain how expensive it is
for them to hire a technical person to build all this software for them.

------
ianpurton
The "see a demo deals site" link on the left hand side launches as a popup
this was a problem for me.

I don't have my browser full screen so I had to maximise to see it. Then the
popup was corrupt. I refreshed and maximised the page and clicked again. It
worked but then there was a sub popup asking for an email address so I
couldn't see the demo.

Apart from that I thought it was a good landing page.

------
rorrr
Why do you think there's a problem with your landing page? It looks fine to
me.

I would change "Plans and Pricing" to "Pricing", just to make it simpler. And
I would put them on a separate page.

The audio in your main video sucks - both the narration and the background
music. That shouldn't affect your conversions much though.

